

40th anniversary of the Rubik's Cube - happyscrappy
https://www.google.com/webhp?tab=ww&ei=1AZ6U5_BI8mYqAavvoKACg&ved=0CBYQ1S4

======
antimora
Unfortunately it forcing me to use Chrome, Firefox, or Safari even though I am
using the latest Chrome on Ubuntu 13.10. Too bad.

~~~
adamors
Ditto, only I'm on Debian. Just updated to 34.0.1847.137

------
chiph
Sadly, my original cube from 1980 broke last year. The plastic just gave way
on the center rotating "star" and it came apart. :(

I bought a new one, but it's much harder to turn. I think I may have put some
Vaseline in the original to lubricate it, but it's been too many years to
remember.

I wonder if Dr. Rubik is getting his royalties now that the Soviet Union is
gone (The story I heard was that the Soviets kept all the royalties, giving
him a relatively generous salary in return).

~~~
atom-morgan
I'd recommend a silicone based lubricant. Jig-a-loo works very well. I used to
compete, so I've used a few.

------
outericky
When I was 5, my parents promised me a Rubik's cube if I came along with them
and moved to the United States. I never realized it was a fairly new product
back then. 40 yrs and still going strong - how many other "toys" have those
legs?

------
dang
A dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7765879](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7765879).

------
aadilrazvi
After solving the cube, it doesn't let you share the completed screenshot...

------
ctz
window.solveCube() if you want to cheat.

~~~
danielweber
TypeError: undefined is not a function

~~~
brandonbloom
You have to switch to the iframe's context.

------
happyscrappy
Click outside the cube to rotate the whole cube. If anyone has time to solve
it please post a screen shot.

~~~
atom-morgan
The controls make it really hard but here you go:
[http://imgur.com/o8YILYY](http://imgur.com/o8YILYY)

~~~
tripa
Use the keyboard! Once you got the focus out of the instant search box, all of
the following work almost as you expect: UuRrLlFfDdBb for face rotation,
MmEeSs for slice rotations and XxYyZz for cube rotations. (upper-case for
clockwise, lower-case for counterclockwise)

I got it down to 19 seconds using the optimal solution from
[http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?47666-Googl...](http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?47666-Google-
Doodle-Rubik-s-Cube&p=979211&viewfull=1#post979211)

I'm not doing it again, the interface is too frustrating.

~~~
atom-morgan
I should have known better. Thanks. It's a shame the cube always scrambles to
the same state.

